# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة : علي حسب الله

## الطيماوي

علي حسب الله
أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية بكلية الحقوق , جامعة القاهرة والخرطوم والكويت 

* له محاولات أصيلة في تجديد الأصول من خلال إعادة صياغة القديم بأسلوب جديد وظهر ذلك 

في كتابه - أصول التشريع الإسلامي وطبع بدار الفكر العربي القاهرة، الطبعة السادسة سنة 1982م، وطبع سابقا الطبعة الثالثة بدار المعارف القاهرة 1964.
وله فضل في التنظير والتعريف بالاجتهاد الجماعي يدل على ذلك بحثه الذي قدمه في ندوة الاجتهاد 

الجماعي المقدم لمؤتمر الفقه الإسلامي بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود.
وقد أشرف على رسالة الماجستير والدكتوراه للشيخ محمد عجاج الخطيب.

من مؤلفاته:

- الببلوجرافيا العربية: ( موضوعات السنة ): بالاشتراك مع أصحاب الفضيلة :
أ. علي الخفيف، ومحمد الزفزاف رحمهم الله، وزارة الثقافة مصر 1385هـ/1965م .

- الزواج في الشريعة الإسلامية وطبع بدار الفكر العربي القاهرة ويقع في 221صفحة

- الفرقة بين الزوجين وطبع كذلك بدار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة.

----------


## الطيماوي

هل من أحد يعرف سنة وفاته أم أنه ما زال على قيد الحياة
أفيدونا مأجورين وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمود الجيزي

(توفي 1398 هـ/1978 م) ذكره عبد السلام بلاجي في كتابه "تطور علم أصول الفقه وتجدده وتأثره بالمباحث الكلامية ص: 307"، ومن تلاميذه العلامة علي السالوس ذكره في كتابه "مع الاثنى عشرية في الأصول والفروع ص: 1066"، والعلامة محمد عجاج الخطيب ذكر في كتابه " أبو هريرة راوية الإسلام ص: 8".

----------


## الطيماوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك الحضرمي

ومن تلاميذه جدنا العلامة عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله بن عوض بكير الحضرمي بلداً , الشافعي مذهباً , أطال الله عمره في طاعته, فلقد درس على يديه الفقه وأصوله , ودرس عليه في التفسير والحديث وغيرها من العلوم الشرعية.
ذكره جدنا في مخطوطه ( علماء وطلبة علمٍ عرفتهم ).

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

https://www.facebook.com/aliahmadabd...61501365099897

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------

